# Filipino Martial Arts Hong Kong Clips



## Salagubang (Oct 2, 2007)

Filipino Martial Arts Hong Kong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmjDlg_-2Ns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD7BhuC_DlQ

..we just love training outdoor


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Salagubang (Oct 7, 2007)

Playing with Ginunting Swords
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnKHKmAjfYk


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2007)

Smooth!


----------



## Salagubang (Nov 25, 2007)

Gabriela Silang of Hong Kong II
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtYKrKG3PBU


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2007)

Salagubang said:


> Gabriela Silang of Hong Kong II
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtYKrKG3PBU



Looks like a fun demo!


----------



## Salagubang (Dec 17, 2007)

A Christmas Story
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UbnZa3OyX0

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Salagubang (Jan 6, 2008)

BOLO at Play


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 7, 2008)

Salagubang said:


> BOLO at Play


Very nice!!!


----------



## Salagubang (Jan 15, 2008)

Stick Reloaded = Locks & Control


----------



## Salagubang (Jan 24, 2008)

Mano Mano -Filipino Martial Arts Empty Hand Application
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYa3ZfsMgvg


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 25, 2008)

KALI = Filipino Art of Blade III
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co9btaFR-aM


----------

